# Casement vs. Double Hung Windows



## velvetfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

what are the pros and cons of each?
I imagine the casements are more energy efficient, but have no idea of the facts.


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2015)

Double hung are harder to seal well. Casements have a continuous gasket that should make a tight seal if the design is good. But casements need room to swing out or up. We had to put double-hung on the window facing our porch for this reason.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

I wonder how long the crank mechanism last on the casements?


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2015)

It depends on how much use they get. Our 30 yr old cranks are starting to wear out on our most frequently used Pella windows. They'll be needing replacement this summer on a couple windows.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

They can be replaced independently of the entire window?


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 9, 2015)

Dry spray lube works wonders on casements.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 9, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> what are the pros and cons of each?
> I imagine the casements are more energy efficient, but have no idea of the facts.


I have actually worked at multiple window factories in the past, Anderson windows, Weathershield, and Jeld-wen. All windows and window manufacturers make their windows differently. In my personal opinion jeld-wen are much better made, we used more silicon around the glass to create a water and air tight seal as opposed to weathershield it was only in the corners. So back to your question. Casement cranks do wear out after time, can't fit a window ac in one if needed, and take longer to open because you have to crank it open. Double hung are easy to slide open, can pull the window out to for easy cleaning, and can fit a window ac in one if needed.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 9, 2015)

one other thing. Windows have efficiency rating on them. Look for windows that have low-e glass that are filled with argon gas because they are more efficient.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 9, 2015)

As a contractor and handyman I've replaced more casement crank mechanisms than anything on a double hung.  Double hungs usually fail at the lock.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 9, 2015)

I always feel dirty when i say "Double Hung"..............


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 10, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> They can be replaced independently of the entire window?



Yes, easily, in about 5 min per a window.

You can get energy efficiency out of either one, really a preference of what you want. Like BG said, you need room for casements to crank out, they don't work well near walk ways, or decks. The biggest down side I've seen over the years to casements are that they rot out on the bottom because it never got painted / sealed (I'm talking about the area you can see if you open the window all the way and look back at the bottom part) and if you leave them open during a rain they make a big mess as the protruding window frame will deflect water toward the screen / interior.

As a contractor, I have see no real flaws to either design, but I'd put double hungs in my house for many of the reasons Wisneaky mentioned.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> one other thing. Windows have efficiency rating on them. Look for windows that have low-e glass that are filled with argon gas because they are more efficient.


How long does the argon gas stay in there before it permeates and leaks out?


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2015)

begreen said:


> How long does the argon gas stay in there before it permeates and leaks out?


They loose about 5% every 10 years and that loss doesn't really affect the u value of the windows. So unless a seal in between the two panes of glass fails you should be good for a long time.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

Have they improved the seals? When we bought our last set of windows one report I read said the failure rate was fairly high due to constant expansion and contraction of the glass. This was reported not untypical on unshaded south and west facing windows.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2015)

begreen said:


> Have they improved the seals? When we bought our last set of windows one report I read said the failure rate was fairly high due to constant expansion and contraction of the glass.


When I worked for those companies we made thousands of windows a week and the hardly any came back for glass failure. Most returns were for leakage between the glass and sash where the silicone is. At weathershield my job was to make the replacements for warranty.


----------



## Gpsfool (Feb 10, 2015)

Prior to last year I was a double-hung window guy; last year I bought a house that is all casement windows.

Casement Pro's:
      - Nice weather seal
      - Some advantages at directing air flow into the house vs. double-hung windows. Because the casement window sticks out from the surface of the house wall, it, in effect it can disrupt\direct the air flow along the outer wall into the house - sort of like those triangular windows in older cars (original VW Bug).

Casement Cons:
     - Window air conditioners - Casement variety air conditioners are 2x the cost of regular air conditioners and once you have one, fitting it in place is not a simple 5-minute task.
     - Pets who chase bugs - AKA my screens are inside facing - all the time.  If you have the window open in evening bugs accumulate against the screen due to interior light glow. Now you close the window and the bugs are now locked between the casement window and the screen, never to escape.  Queue your cats who hear that slight buzzing noise and start climbing\jumping onto the screens, causing holes, tears, etc.  It's been a trying experience.

Regards,
Gpsfool


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

Seems to be still happening.
http://www.green-talk.com/window-seal-failure-prevent/


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2015)

begreen said:


> Seems to be still happening.
> http://www.green-talk.com/window-seal-failure-prevent/


It's an article by someone it happened to, I'd like to see more hard proof of others having failures with them. Each manufacture doesn't use the same glass either. Best bet is to really check out each window companies windows and inspect them real good before purchasing and installing them.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> It's an article by someone it happened to, I'd like to see more hard proof of others having failures with them. Each manufacture doesn't use the same glass either. Best bet is to really check out each window companies windows and inspect them real good before purchasing and installing them.


What do you think about Harvey windows.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2015)

bobdog2o02 said:


> What do you think about Harvey windows.


I honestly can't comment on them. I've never seen, built, or owned that brand. Your best bet is to see if they have a showroom and ask them why they think their windows are good and see what kind of answers they give you.


----------



## begreen (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes good advice. I asked questions of the window salespersons, but didn't get very informed answers about sealing. We were replacing a french door on the south side of the house with failed seals and I didn't want to repeat the experience. The problem does seem to still show up with some frequency, especially with vinyl windows, but hopefully the best window companies have improved the seals enough to be reliable long term.

http://www.nachi.org/condensation-double-paned-windows.htm


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 10, 2015)

One thing I have appreciated in the past with Anderson windows is that they stock parts for very old windows they manufactured long ago. Casements do need occasion shots of lithium grease on the slides. Makes a big difference in how much stress is on the slide mechanism.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 10, 2015)

begreen said:


> Yes good advice. I asked questions of the window salespersons, but didn't get very informed answers about sealing. We were replacing a french door on the south side of the house with failed seals and I didn't want to repeat the experience. The problem does seem to still show up with some frequency, especially with vinyl windows, but hopefully the best window companies have improved the seals enough to be reliable long term.
> 
> http://www.nachi.org/condensation-double-paned-windows.htm


I actually just installed new Weathershield vinyl windows in my house this last summer. I wanted to try them. If they don't last I'll go back to metal exterior ones.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 10, 2015)

begreen said:


> Yes good advice. I asked questions of the window salespersons, but didn't get very informed answers about sealing. We were replacing a french door on the south side of the house with failed seals and I didn't want to repeat the experience. The problem does seem to still show up with some frequency, especially with vinyl windows, but hopefully the best window companies have improved the seals enough to be reliable long term.
> 
> http://www.nachi.org/condensation-double-paned-windows.htm



That comes right back into the "movement" that will cause seals to fail. Doors take a beating, as things age, they become less durable. Doors will nearly always fail before their window counterparts.  I always caution home owners when we need to remove and re-install a window, especially a fixed or picture window, to do repair work that the seals may fail after we're done and gone due to the movement.  I would say if the unit is 20+ years old, it has a 25% chance of breaking the seal by being taken out and re-installed. 




bobdog2o02 said:


> What do you think about Harvey windows.



I personally like them. I've been working with them for over 15 years and have yet to have a call back for a seal failure. Their majesty casement line is beefy, comes built to any size, and generally is a great product. Having worked with them for so long though, like anything else, there are fluctuations in quality, most are good, but you get the occasional sloppy mull or less than flush corners. The one thing I do question on them, because they're all custom made, they have screws penetrating the aluminum frames, when installed properly they're under the flashing or drip cap, but it just seems like a potential weak spot. 
As for their vinyl replacements, I think they're the best around. I've tried Anderson Silverline, Mathews, Pella, etc... Unfortunately Andersen has really started to dip in quality to the point where I won't buy them anymore (any of their products, if I can help it) I've made a definitive switch over to Harvey and Marvin (Integrity) products. I do like Pella as well, but they're just so hard to order since you need a dedicated outside salesperson to deal with (I'm not talking about the ones available at the box stores) and you have to be present when their truck arrives, etc... they're frames are a little flimsy too (only 3/4" stock, vs. 8/4 on Harvey) Pella's also have the questionable screws in the frames.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (Feb 10, 2015)

Harvey is the only vinyl window I will use, I turn down a job if they want something different simply because I have never had a window failure and don't want to test my contractors liability insurance.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 18, 2015)

Full disclosure, I'm not  a huge fan of casements..... but have you considered architectural style in this decision?

For new construction it may not matter as most contemporary homes I see go up are a mishmashes with no discernible style, but if you are renovating and older house there are particular window styles that fit particular architectures.  Casement are appropriate on Mid-Century Modern, Ranch, Prarie, Tudor, English cottage style, etc.   Double or single hung is more appropriate on  everything else, including a lot of Victorian styles, Craftsman and especially on Colonial Revival and all the Early American period (Georgian Colonial, Saltbox, Cape, Federal, Greek revival and so forth).

Along the way somebody put 3 single pane casements on the back addition of my place and they just look so obviously out of place among all the other divided light double hungs Ive wanted to rip them out since hte day we bought it.


Another point in favor of the double hung that gets forgotten in this age of 24/7/365 mechanical climate control:  In the summer you can open the top sash of upper floor double hungs and the bottom sash of lower floor windows and use the stack effect to advantage to create natural ventilation.  Possible, but not as effective with casements.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 18, 2015)

I was originally thinking from an energy loss and functional perspective, but yes, looks are important, hence the fake grids to simulate panes in double hung windows.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Casements can catch a little bit more of a breeze when fully open 
double hungs you can leave the upper sash open (and in some cases locked open) in the rain


If you lock yourself out of the house an unlocked but closed double hung might provide a way in


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 19, 2015)

The casements got a bit of a bad rap.  They have since come a very long way from were they were in the late 70's and 80's.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 19, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> The casements got a bit of a bad rap.  They have since come a very long way from were they were in the late 70's and 80's.


Please tell us what has changed?


----------



## eclecticcottage (Feb 19, 2015)

I hate casements.  HATE them.  And both our Old House (1st house) and the Cottage had/have them.  We got rid of them at the Old House, not sure about at the Cottage ($$).  I'd prefer even the sliders (kind of like a double hung on it's side) over the casements, since ours are stupid and only one window opens (the other is fixed) anyway so the only "benefit" (more air/open space) is negated.  I hate how they open out like wings and get in the way and look stupid.  I hate how the handle sticks out inside of the house.  I HATE them.  I get you're supposed to get more air, but there's nothing else good about them.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 19, 2015)

Wisneaky said:


> Please tell us what has changed?



How they are manufactured.  
The older style have an aluminum seal/spacer between the panes of glass.  This conducts rather than insulates.
The argon gas process is better, from what I have been told.

I have casement windows and did a bunch of research before looking into replacements.  I have absolutely zero industry experience and am no expert at all.  Just posting what I have read from people who know way more then I.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 19, 2015)

eclecticcottage said:


> I hate casements.  HATE them.  And both our Old House (1st house) and the Cottage had/have them.  We got rid of them at the Old House, not sure about at the Cottage ($$).  I'd prefer even the sliders (kind of like a double hung on it's side) over the casements, since ours are stupid and only one window opens (the other is fixed) anyway so the only "benefit" (more air/open space) is negated.  I hate how they open out like wings and get in the way and look stupid.  I hate how the handle sticks out inside of the house.  I HATE them.  I get you're supposed to get more air, but there's nothing else good about them.


That's what they are double hungs on their side.


----------



## Wisneaky (Feb 19, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> How they are manufactured.
> The older style have an aluminum seal/spacer between the panes of glass.  This conducts rather than insulates.
> The argon gas process is better, from what I have been told.
> 
> I have casement windows and did a bunch of research before looking into replacements.  I have absolutely zero industry experience and am no expert at all.  Just posting what I have read from people who know way more then I.


The glass may be made differently, but the window frame and sash are still the same designs. Casements have a bad rap because cranks go bad, the arms that hold the sash in can fail and standard window air conditioners don't fit. Some people like them though. I only care that my windows open, close, keep the cold out during the winter, and keep me cool in the summer.


----------



## DickRussell (Feb 19, 2015)

I think choice and suitability of double-hung vs casement is very dependent on house style and energy-efficiency intentions. In order of tightness with respect to air leakage, the best window is fixed, non-operable. Most windows in a house don't need to open at all, if the house is designed properly (fin a cold climate), so those can be fixed glass. Next are casements, which seal against a good seal all around. Whether opening one, and its projecting out into the outside (potentially into a deck or porch area, is problematic, is purely a matter of house layout and what looks nice for the house style. Worst, in terms of air leakage are any windows that slide over a seal of some sort. Double-hungs are just patio doors turned sideways. But in a non-severe climate house, a double-hung may simply look right, style-wise, with no big energy impact.

For my house, superinsulated in climate zone 6 (central NH), the house style is quite compatible with casements. I have some fixed-glass, non-operable windows, and the rest are casements. All are triple-paned. Given the climate and the nature of the house, we don't have any windows open at all most of the time. I was more interested in performance than aesthetics, so casements were the right choice for me. That isn't the right choice for every house in every climate zone.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Feb 20, 2015)

Can you get windows that look like casements but don't open?  I have about 15 double casements in my house and I only open about half of them.


----------



## DickRussell (Feb 20, 2015)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Can you get windows that look like casements but don't open?



Sure, I think most window mfg offer them. If it's large enough, you'd call it a "picture window." It wouldn't make sense to change out your unopened casements, of course. But for a new build in a heating climate, some thought ought to be given to whether fixed glass units here and there might make sense and look good.


----------



## begreen (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes. In this picture the center window doesn't open. the side windows are casements. The side windows look a little darker because they have screens on them.


----------



## jeanw (Nov 12, 2015)

peakbagger said:


> One thing I have appreciated in the past with Anderson windows is that they stock parts for very old windows they manufactured long ago. Casements do need occasion shots of lithium grease on the slides. Makes a big difference in how much stress is on the slide mechanism.




what brand of grease?


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 12, 2015)

jeanw said:


> what brand of grease?


Standard white lithium grease, any car part store sells it. The spray on stuff is bit too messy. I think the brand I used is Lubriplate


----------



## jebatty (Nov 15, 2015)

What sold my wife and me on casements was no frame cross members obstructing the view out the windows. We have 18 - 5 foot high casements, most 2 feet wide, looking out every side of our house, plus three large picture windows, also 5 feet high. Now 20+ years old, these windows are of new construction type which replaced all of the prior windows in our house plus added a few more. We live off a lake and are fully wooded otherwise, and it's like living in the midst of nature. Here is a view of the sunset last evening.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 15, 2015)

Also need to add the windows remain draft free, no air leaks that are noticeable, to the point that with howling NW winter winds and -30F outside temp, you can sit right by a 14' expanse of casements plus picture windows with the glass warm to the touch on the inside, frost and condensation free.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

jebatty said:


> Also need to add the windows remain draft free, no air leaks that are noticeable, to the point that with howling NW winter winds and -30F outside temp, you can sit right by a 14' expanse of casements plus picture windows with the glass warm to the touch on the inside, frost and condensation free.


For the same size, casements let twice as much air in. One half of a double hung is always covered.


----------



## maverick06 (Nov 17, 2015)

i used to have double hung in an old house, not have almost all wood pella casement. I cant stand them.

The windows are from the late 90's, some of the wood has dry rotted out, it was never preserved right. I have since water proofed them all. The "screen on the inside" is a big deal. I use a whole house fan, and have lights, novel concept, so bugs end up on the screen. That's not inside when I close the window. I do not have cats, but it is annoying listening to moths flap against the screen, and gross seeing the pile of dead bugs inside. Also you will not get a window AC or window fan in. I have heard many are more susceptible to buglers getting in too.

If I had money to burn I would rip them out and put in double hung windows. Its a personal preference, but they disappoint me every time I open one.


----------



## jebatty (Nov 17, 2015)

Variety is the spice of life. Very pleased you like your double hung windows. We greatly enjoy our casements which indeed are draft free, both from air leakage around the sash and from the lack of a cold air wash down the glass. Maybe we were lucky in choosing a high quality window. This discussion moved me to wash the outsides of all the windows. These windows are the only windows I've ever had in a house that I actually enjoyed washing -- the view over winter will be enjoyed every day.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 17, 2015)

My dad slowly replaced  all the double hungs in his house with casements. The first ones he bought  weren't  that great. Cold. Hardware problems. Finger joints that fell apart. A couple of them rotted. He has passed so I've replaced most of them for mom. Hopefully with better ones. My sister has them in her house. Real tall ones. The ones in the living room she doesn't open  because if you do you have to get a ladder and go outside to push on them to close  them far enough so the locks line up.

I'd rather have double hungs despite all the advantages to casements. 
One isn't better than the other, just personal preference.
Traditional.

With either it seems you get what you pay for.
Like many other things in life.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 18, 2015)

maverick06 said:


> The windows are from the late 90's, some of the wood has dry rotted out, it was never preserved right.




This is the biggest thing I hate about modern windows - the materials they are made out of is garbage.

No amount of preservatives will make up for hte fact that new growth wood just wont last like the old growth wood that was available to make windows out of 80 years, 100 years ago and before.  Add in stapled construction, lower quality paint and plastic hardware and you have a recipe for early replacement.

I know you guys will flame me but I love working on my old windows, even the "newest" 1930s sash. 


Old growth wood that doesn't rot out (we actually leave the perimeter unsealed and unpainted on purpose, so if moisture gets in they dry out).  

Mortise and tenon joinery that wont separate when the glue gets old like finger jointing.  

All metal hardware that last forever and is easily replaceable with generic parts found at any good old time hardware co (sash locks, pullys, rope).
real linseed oil glazing seems to last longer (~ 30 years give or take) than the seals on many lower quality double panes . And when it does fail replacement is a DIY job that will buy you another 30 years of window life... not a window replacement
Upgraded with spring bronze weatherstrip they are surprisingly airtight... and the bronze will probably last a hundred years.  Cant get that life out of any foam weatherstip


----------



## FlamingAnn (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay so this is based on the knowledge I have about these two types after a recent home renovation. For houses that have patios or porches, i.e where you are giving priority to airflow double hung windows are a good choice. We used this for the window opening to the backyard garden. The biggest advantage of this one is that you can adjust the ventilation.
Casement windows I think are the most popular type of windows. Because they are easy to operate and energy efficient these are commonly used in residential buildings. And they provide good ventilation also. If you ask me an opinion among these two, I would definitely vote for casement windows. You can go through these articles for more details on casement and double hung windows
http://canglow.ca/benefits-of-casement-windows/ 
http://www.doityourself.com/stry/the-benefits-of-double-hung-windows


----------



## Dobish (Jun 10, 2016)

opening casement windows after splitting and stacking firewood is hard work, and when my arms are tired, I like to just drop the window down!

I such an assortment of windows in my house, but I prefer double hung. in areas that you aren't really planning on walking around, I don't mind casements, like off of our bay window, but for the front of the house, we just went with big slider windows.... or just a hole in the house


----------



## LolaR (Jun 29, 2016)

I have a casement window in my home which I bought from Heritage Home Designs http://www.heritagehomedesign.ca/  Casement windows are best installed in places that are tall. This makes the flat panel of the casement more effective in directing cool air into your house making them ideal for hot summers. They are more energy efficient than double hung windows


----------



## begreen (Jun 29, 2016)

We put double hung windows for our porch replacements instead of casements. I didn't want to have an open window protruding into seating space on the porch. Double-hung is a better visual look there too. But they do not seal as well as casements in other parts of the house.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jun 29, 2016)

Well, it's been over a year since I posted on this thread and I can still say that I hate casements, lol.  We did manage to get rid of one, but only because we moved an entrance to where it was located.  I would still like to get rid of the other one, still hate how it sticks out from the house and takes up space.


----------

